# Bonuses for Maiming or Killing Store Inbound/Flow TMs?



## TAN2020 (May 11, 2020)

So, I get that corporate puts extremely unreasonable time expectations on ALL of us, but do those of you who load the trucks at the distribution centers get a bonus of some kind for that case pack of spaghetti sauce that you inexplicably toss ON TOP of the house of cards you built BEFORE the driver hauled a$$ away from the dock and is now CAREENING toward my HEAD simply because I pulled off a box that unbeknownst to me is mysteriously holding up 5-13 other boxes above AND behind it? While I have your attention, I'd also love to know why you insist on loading the last of the truck such that there's no room to get our dock ramp on the truck?  I LOVE having to waste 15-30 minutes repalletizing one or more pallets just to get my dock on the truck. Please just give us, at a bare minimum, the last six if not twelve inches of the truck.

P.S. Stabilizer bars work so much better when used in conjunction with sheets of plywood.


----------



## allnew2 (May 11, 2020)

TAN2020 said:


> So, I get that corporate puts extremely unreasonable time expectations on ALL of us, but do those of you who load the trucks at the distribution centers get a bonus of some kind for that case pack of spaghetti sauce that you inexplicably toss ON TOP of the house of cards you built BEFORE the driver hauled a$$ away from the dock and is now CAREENING toward my HEAD simply because I pulled off a box that unbeknownst to me is mysteriously holding up 5-13 other boxes above AND behind it? While I have your attention, I'd also love to know why you insist on loading the last of the truck such that there's no room to get our dock ramp on the truck?  I LOVE having to waste 15-30 minutes repalletizing one or more pallets just to get my dock on the truck. Please just give us, at a bare minimum, the last six if not twelve inches of the truck.
> 
> P.S. Stabilizer bars work so much better when used in conjunction with sheets of plywood.


Then you are not unloading safe . You should use the unload step stool ( aka sponge bob) and that jar of spaghetti sauce wouldn’t fall on you


----------



## allnew2 (May 11, 2020)

TAN2020 said:


> While I have your attention, I'd also love to know why you insist on loading the last of the truck such that there's no room to get our dock ramp on the truck?


You do know this comes from your district OP right. They have a time to load as much as they can once that clock hit to stop they do.


----------



## TAN2020 (May 12, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Then you are not unloading safe . You should use the unload step stool ( aka sponge bob) and that jar of spaghetti sauce wouldn’t fall on you


1.) The CASEPACK of spaghetti sauce should NOT be tossed on top of anything to be able to fall on anyone whether they're using the impractical stool or not.  There's no reason such heavy and/or fragile items can't deliberately be placed BELOW 4 feet as opposed to DELIBERATELY placed ABOVE 7 feet.

2.)I'd love district OP to respect their health and safety enough to consider our safety and times as much as their own.  Two minutes on their end to save 15-30 on our end and to keep us physically safe would go along way in preventing one or more of us from literally going postal on a DC.

P.S. I'm glad they've at least gotten smart enough, despite all the drinking on the job, to not load pallets of water on top of pallets of paper any more.


----------



## NKG (May 12, 2020)

You can submit feedback on the trailer.


----------



## allnew2 (May 12, 2020)

TAN2020 said:


> 1.) The CASEPACK of spaghetti sauce should NOT be tossed on top of anything to be able to fall on anyone whether they're using the impractical stool or not.  There's no reason such heavy and/or fragile items can't deliberately be placed BELOW 4 feet as opposed to DELIBERATELY placed ABOVE 7 feet.
> 
> 2.)I'd love district OP to respect their health and safety enough to consider our safety and times as much as their own.  Two minutes on their end to save 15-30 on our end and to keep us physically safe would go along way in preventing one or more of us from literally going postal on a DC.
> 
> P.S. I'm glad they've at least gotten smart enough, despite all the drinking on the job, to not load pallets of water on top of pallets of paper any more.


You seem very angry .  Like Sassy Avocado 🥑 mentioned you should fill a trailer feedback . 
Or get a better unloader.


----------



## redeye58 (May 12, 2020)

If you have a smartphone I would SO be taking pics & sending them with feedback along with any code green-related casualties.


----------



## allnew2 (May 12, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> If you have a smartphone I would SO be taking pics & sending them with feedback along with any code green-related casualties.


You don’t need a smart phone to do it  you can do it from the zebra as you do the trailer feedback


----------



## TAN2020 (May 12, 2020)

Sassy Avocado said:


> You can submit feedback on the trailer.



I would, if that would actually work.  We've submitted quite a bit of feedback and nothing's changed, probably cause they blame the driver even though a proper load is nearly impossible to shift.



allnew2 said:


> You seem very angry .  Like Sassy Avocado 🥑 mentioned you should fill a trailer feedback .
> Or get a better unloader.



You'd be angry with DC too if you unloaded their trucks.  As for getting a better unloader, that would be difficult as there MIGHT be as many as 10 other people in the entire company better than what we have.  We have one person on the truck unloading up to 2Ks in roughly 3hours with no major injuries and very little product damage despite DC.


----------



## allnew2 (May 12, 2020)

TAN2020 said:


> You'd be angry with DC too if you unloaded their trucks. As for getting a better unloader, that would be difficult as there MIGHT be as many as 10 other people in the entire company better than what we have. We have one person on the truck unloading up to 2Ks in roughly 3hours with no major injuries and very little product damage despite DC.


I actually do unloads of 14 trucks a week and sometimes 15 a week and a 2000 in roughly 3 hours he is not as good as you think . He should throw 1000 in a hour that 1 box per 16 seconds .


----------



## Hal (May 13, 2020)

Its all about numbers when you're loading. I loaded trucks for 5+ years. You are by yourself for 10 to 12 hours loading anywhere from 4 to 10 different trailers depending on the time of year and store volumes.

You also don't always get to choose what gets loaded where. Everything comes down a conveyor belt into each trailer that you have to pull off and stack. And you cannot let that any of those conveyors get full because if its full for too long it can back up the entire building.

So sometimes you end up taking shortcuts that in hindsight are terrible. But if it keeps your conveyor clear and keeps you from getting yelled at.


----------



## BackLog (May 13, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> I actually do unloads of 14 trucks a week and sometimes 15 a week and a 2000 in roughly 3 hours he is not as good as you think . He should throw 1000 in a hour that 1 box per 16 seconds .


^^This! 
Years ago, when the metrics were about how fast you could unload, I could easily throw a 2k truck by myself in just over an hour. But even when the new unloads began with smaller teams, we were still able to finish in about 2 hours. It took practice for us to slow down as much as they wanted us to. 
I think you may have a skewed vision of how your team is performing OP.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (May 13, 2020)

How fast you throw a truck is wholly dependent on how fast the team moves on the line.  You can throw 6000 pieces an hour but it's irrelevant if you don't have anywhere to throw it.  Most people are capable of throwing 2k in about 90 minutes.


----------



## Luck (May 13, 2020)

I tried to find a GIF of Moaning Myrtle shouting "50 points if it goes through her head!" to accompany this post but was unsuccessful. 

Please keep in mind we are not a single team. The warehouse runs round the clock on 4 shifts. B1 and to a slightly lesser extent A1 are the desirable shifts and are comprised of more experienced Team Members who generally care more. 
B2 and A2, the overnight shifts, can hardly keep enough people to function let alone be picky about quality. 
We also started hiring temp workers to fill slots because we are desperate for overnight workers. And those guys REALLY dont care. 
Beleive me the mess we walk into daily having to attempt to fix what B2 did overnight would make you cry. 
The load quality is what it is right now. Weve got bigger fish to fry at the moment. Namely actually getting it loaded to begin with (cries in 4 A pallets and 2 terribly stacked B pallets left in my lane with space for 3 pallets on the truck). 

Also since we are communicating. Please stop sending back trucks with spills left uncared for. I get it you guys think you are sticking it to the DC because they shipped it like that. But again, 9/10 times that was done by B2/A2 and B1/A1 are the shifts that have to deal with reciving new trailers for the most part. So you are only fucking over the guys who are least likely to do it to you in the first place.


----------



## TAN2020 (May 13, 2020)

Based on the quotes below, I think I may be using the wrong word.  I may not mean "throw" when referring to UNLOADING a truck at the STORE.  I thought it referred to throwing product onto the line/OFF the truck not ON the pile IN the truck.



allnew2 said:


> I actually do unloads of 14 trucks a week and sometimes 15 a week and a 2000 in roughly 3 hours he is not as good as you think . He should throw 1000 in a hour that 1 box per 16 seconds .



Clearly, you're not talking about unloading a truck at the store level, at least not for Target.  NO store level employee has EVER unloaded 14 trucks/week especially not at 1K/hour.  IF DCs ever get their sh!t together and we get palletized trucks, such an unload speed would be possible, but that won't happen before the robots take over so moot point.



BackLog said:


> ^^This!
> Years ago, when the metrics were about how fast you could unload, I could easily throw a 2k truck by myself in just over an hour. But even when the new unloads began with smaller teams, we were still able to finish in about 2 hours. It took practice for us to slow down as much as they wanted us to.
> I think you may have a skewed vision of how your team is performing OP.



If you're talking about unloading at the store level, then either you need to give us the name of your crack dealer or you're lying for some stupid reason.



60SecondsRemaining said:


> How fast you throw a truck is wholly dependent on how fast the team moves on the line.  You can throw 6000 pieces an hour but it's irrelevant if you don't have anywhere to throw it.  Most people are capable of throwing 2k in about 90 minutes.



You do know I'm talking completely solo on the truck, right?  No pacesetter, no nothing, just box on label up and still on the line when it gets to the first sorter.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 13, 2020)

Loads shift sometimes, just part of the job. The trailers we receive at the DC are no different. Too many variables go into shifting to ever truly compensate for it.
If the unloader is having a lot of close calls, they’re cutting corners somewhere and that’s on them.


----------



## Luck (May 14, 2020)

TAN2020 said:


> Based on the quotes below, I think I may be using the wrong word.  I may not mean "throw" when referring to UNLOADING a truck at the STORE.  I thought it referred to throwing product onto the line/OFF the truck not ON the pile IN the truck.


How long have you worked at Target? The process has changed dramatically in the past few years. I've seen 3k piece trucks thrown in an hour by two throwers. An experienced thrower can definitely hit 1,500/hour if they arent being slowed by the rest of the team. 
Acceptable unload times used to be between 40 minutes and an hour 15 minutes depending on the size of the truck. For double you had under 3 hours to do both including time switching the trailers out.


----------



## ManMythMachine (May 14, 2020)

TAN2020 said:


> So, I get that corporate puts extremely unreasonable time expectations on ALL of us, but do those of you who load the trucks at the distribution centers get a bonus of some kind for that case pack of spaghetti sauce that you inexplicably toss ON TOP of the house of cards you built BEFORE the driver hauled a$$ away from the dock and is now CAREENING toward my HEAD simply because I pulled off a box that unbeknownst to me is mysteriously holding up 5-13 other boxes above AND behind it? While I have your attention, I'd also love to know why you insist on loading the last of the truck such that there's no room to get our dock ramp on the truck?  I LOVE having to waste 15-30 minutes repalletizing one or more pallets just to get my dock on the truck. Please just give us, at a bare minimum, the last six if not twelve inches of the truck.
> 
> P.S. Stabilizer bars work so much better when used in conjunction with sheets of plywood.


I don't know if we have them but there are load lock bars with wide butterfly wings.




Maybe we could get them in.  We don't have sheets of plywood at our DC.  I worked for an LTL carrier and they used plywood sheets all the time but we didn't have extendos in trailers there either.  Spaghetti sauce definitely shouldn't be at the top of any pile, but instead at the bottom, hidden out of sight and leaking profusely like a stuck pig.  Joking!


----------



## allnew2 (May 14, 2020)

TAN2020 said:


> Clearly, you're not talking about unloading a truck at the store level, at least not for Target. NO store level employee has EVER unloaded 14 trucks/week especially not at 1K/hour. IF DCs ever get their sh!t together and we get palletized trucks, such an unload speed would be possible, but that won't happen before the robots take over so moot point.


Well clearly I am talking about unloading trucks at store level. I’m a Triple A store with a n offsite and obviously you are in awe at the 14 trucks a week but that’s just the norm for me .  You find the 1k/1h very hard to believe , yet it’s the standard . Like I said it’s posible I finish two trucks before my lunch .


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (May 14, 2020)

TAN2020 said:


> You do know I'm talking completely solo on the truck, right?  No pacesetter, no nothing, just box on label up and still on the line when it gets to the first sorter.



Yes?

You put the boxes on the line.  If the team at the other end isn't moving quickly enough then you get to a point where you have to stop.  If you never have to stop it isn't unreasonable to achieve a box per second which is 3600 boxes per hour.  Obviously there are other things that slow that pace, like pipos and large items.

People like to think the unload process is some insanely huge and complicated thing.  It isn't.  I had no issues with unloads before the half-assed modernization push in my store.  I left before they realized the process they have now which I understand is better.  You pick up the box and you put it on the roller.  Unless your thrower is ungodly slow, the sorting team controls the pace, not the thrower.


----------



## allnew2 (May 14, 2020)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> Yes?
> 
> You put the boxes on the line.  If the team at the other end isn't moving quickly enough then you get to a point where you have to stop.  If you never have to stop it isn't unreasonable to achieve a box per second which is 3600 boxes per hour.  Obviously there are other things that slow that pace, like pipos and large items.
> 
> People like to think the unload process is some insanely huge and complicated thing.  It isn't.  I had no issues with unloads before the half-assed modernization push in my store.  I left before they realized the process they have now which I understand is better.  You pick up the box and you put it on the roller.  Unless your thrower is ungodly slow, the sorting team controls the pace, not the thrower.


Believe me I’m with you on this one . For some reason the op thinks that a 2k truck is huge and when I look at it I say easy money .  I and my team are easily doing 5500 trucks before our lunch . And you are right it’s all about the line and also the thrower i need to give the guy credit because he did a 3100 in 2 hours from the second dock and that’s pretty fucking amazing .


----------



## redeye58 (May 14, 2020)

Wonder if that would work on kids....


----------



## allnew2 (May 14, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> View attachment 10393
> Wonder if that would work on kids....


😂


----------



## Luck (May 14, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> I don't know if we have them but there are load lock bars with wide butterfly wings.
> View attachment 10391
> 
> Maybe we could get them in.  We don't have sheets of plywood at our DC.  I worked for an LTL carrier and they used plywood sheets all the time but we didn't have extendos in trailers there either.  Spaghetti sauce definitely shouldn't be at the top of any pile, but instead at the bottom, hidden out of sight and leaking profusely like a stuck pig.  Joking!


They float around OB. It's not what we order but as things go, they show up on returned trailers from time to time. 
They dont actually help much because SOP is when you use one of these you only use one load bar instead of the normal 2. So it won't really help.
The best way to prevent too much shifting on a trailer is to load PIPO at the end and use the load bar to keep those in place which in turn holds everything back. Thay is the process we are supposed to go to. But it takes a lot of mental coordination between the guys in doors and the closer and the closer needs to be capable of basic special awareness which beleive me is asking a lot out of most guys.


----------



## BackLog (May 14, 2020)

TAN2020 said:


> Based on the quotes below, I think I may be using the wrong word.  I may not mean "throw" when referring to UNLOADING a truck at the STORE.  I thought it referred to throwing product onto the line/OFF the truck not ON the pile IN the truck.
> 
> Clearly, you're not talking about unloading a truck at the store level, at least not for Target.  NO store level employee has EVER unloaded 14 trucks/week especially not at 1K/hour.
> 
> If you're talking about unloading at the store level, then either you need to give us the name of your crack dealer or you're lying for some stupid reason.



Yes, I am talking about unloading at a store level.. I was the main unloader for a couple years before fixing/running my own teams at multiple stores, at different times of course. Just like 60SecondsRemaining said, the unload isn't complicated. When you're team actually works together they should have the line constantly cleared especially with one unloader. 

How long have you been with spot? I haven't worked at a super Target or anything but 14 trucks a week doesn't seem out of the question, especially during 4th quarter. 

And no, I'm not lying, no sense in that. You can go read many threads here and even some guides that will enlighten you on how the process used to be. What I'm talking about was not uncommon, at a store with a good process, great teams, and great leadership.


----------



## allnew2 (May 15, 2020)

BackLog said:


> What I'm talking about was not uncommon, at a store with a good process, great teams, and great leadership.


Still isn’t  uncommon. You got a good line and an experienced unloader and you watch magic unfolds .


----------



## dcworker (May 15, 2020)

Distribution center great place work right now $1,300 a week


----------



## jenna (May 23, 2020)

BackLog said:


> Yes, I am talking about unloading at a store level.. I was the main unloader for a couple years before fixing/running my own teams at multiple stores, at different times of course. Just like 60SecondsRemaining said, the unload isn't complicated. When you're team actually works together they should have the line constantly cleared especially with one unloader.
> 
> How long have you been with spot? I haven't worked at a super Target or anything but 14 trucks a week doesn't seem out of the question, especially during 4th quarter.
> 
> And no, I'm not lying, no sense in that. You can go read many threads here and even some guides that will enlighten you on how the process used to be. *What I'm talking about was not uncommon, at a store with a good process, great teams, and great leadership.*



Where can I find me one of those?

Our current un-load takes too long, and the smart sort is more of a hot mess.  I'm just thankful when the correct product gets on the correct boat.  Never mind actually sorted by shelf/aisle.   It's a lottery ticket day when something's not leaking all over the f*cking place.


----------



## InboundBoss (Jul 4, 2020)

Just wondering how many people you guys have on the line?? Most trucks I'm lucky to have 3 people & for awhile there I was unloading with 2 on the line & 1 in the truck. I don't care who you are, with staffing like that you are not finishing a 2k truck in 2 hours.


----------

